# A nice - little talked about - accomplishment for Dwight



## Seanzie (Jun 9, 2003)

I was just poking around on basketball-reference.com and I saw that if Dwight Howard leads the league in rebounds this year (which will happen unless he gets injured), he will be the first player in league history to lead the NBA in rebounding in five consecutive years. Right now, he's tied with Wilt Chamberlain at four.

My question is, when will this streak stop? I mean there isn't a player in the league with the rebounding prowess that Dwight has, and he's still so young. Could we see this streak lead to a consecutive decade of leading the NBA in rebounding? That would be quite the accomplishment.


----------



## Jesukki (Mar 3, 2009)

Didn't Rodman lead the league in rebounds like 7 years in a row?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

He could if the Magic dont go out and get a rebounding 4 guy. Kid's a beast though, seriously stepped up his game in so many ways.


----------



## Seanzie (Jun 9, 2003)

Jesukki said:


> Didn't Rodman lead the league in rebounds like 7 years in a row?


Rodman led in the 91-92, 92-93, 93-94, and 97-98 seasons.

He led in rebounds *per game* for 7 straight years, though.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Jesukki said:


> Didn't Rodman lead the league in rebounds like 7 years in a row?


rpg not total rebs


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Seanzie said:


> I was just poking around on basketball-reference.com and I saw that if Dwight Howard leads the league in rebounds this year (which will happen unless he gets injured), he will be the first player in league history to lead the NBA in rebounding in five consecutive years. Right now, he's tied with Wilt Chamberlain at four.
> 
> My question is, when will this streak stop? I mean there isn't a player in the league with the rebounding prowess that Dwight has, and he's still so young. Could we see this streak lead to a consecutive decade of leading the NBA in rebounding? That would be quite the accomplishment.


If he ever gets the minutes, Kevin Love will probably end this streak.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Love might probably not even be a better rebounder than Dejuan Blair.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Joakim had shot if he coulda stayed healthy.


----------

